# Form 80-Have you ever been denied or refused a visa or entry to another country?



## KVD (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi,

CO has been assigned and I need to submit form 80. There is this Q 59 in form 80 - Have you ever been denied or refused a visa or entry to another country?

I was never denied entry to any country. However during the year 2000 my H1-B and B1 visa to US was denied on the grounds of insufficient documentation. Later in year 2006, I got 10 yr multiple entry B1 visa and I travelled to US in 2008 and 2010 for couple of weeks.

Could you please let me know how this information is used by CO? 
If I should provide this information in the form? if yes, will it have any adverse impact on my application? Your quick guidance is much needed and appreciated!

Thanks
Kirit
==========================================================
IELTS 26 April 2012 (L-7.5, R-7, W-6.5, S-7.5), Job Code - 261314 (Software Tester), ACS +ve - 5 June 12, EOI (190)/SA SS - 19th July, SA SS Grant - 19 Oct 2012, Visa Lodged - 6 Nov 2012, Visa Ack - 12 Nov 2012, CO assigned - 22 Nov 2012


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi KVD,

Getting USA Visa rejected is a common thing. It is of concern only when it is rejected due to security or political reason. I dont think rejection of USA visa due to incomplete documentation will have negative impact. Also it is better to provide true information.

Regards


----------



## KVD (Nov 15, 2012)

msonalkar said:


> Hi KVD,
> 
> Getting USA Visa rejected is a common thing. It is of concern only when it is rejected due to security or political reason. I dont think rejection of USA visa due to incomplete documentation will have negative impact. Also it is better to provide true information.
> 
> Regards


Thank you for your prompt response msonalkar!
Would it make sense to briefly discuss the same with case officer before submitting the form?


----------



## msonalkar (Nov 14, 2012)

KVD said:


> Thank you for your prompt response msonalkar!
> Would it make sense to briefly discuss the same with case officer before submitting the form?


Yes, This will help to clarify you the reason. As far as I remember my experience with case officer is really good. The response given by them is very professional. So you can either email your querry or try a call.

Regards


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Form 80 Clarification-Help needed pls*

Hi,

Can somebody clarify the following queries about my form 80 filling based on your understanding and experiences pls. 

1.	The clause (47) regarding give details of all employment including periods of unemployment.
I have 4 months of work experience during my graduation which is also assessed positive by ACS, however as I read through some posts in our forum, DAIC not accept pre-qualification experiences as professional experiences. 
Do I include it in Visa(190) application/form 80? I included it in my EOI and also SS application. However I can still make more than 5 years for experience as per ACS letter/EOI even exclude these 4 months and have not that sufficient proof for this job duration. How you suggest?

2. Regarding character clause (57) in form 80, the meaning of sentence starting sentence “Have you, or any other person included in this application” is only meaning main applicant and dependent or other family members including parents, brother/sisters which are not included as dependent also included by this statement?

BR,
Oz


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

1, Yes include it. They want to know all employment for security checks even if it is not being used for points. 

2, Just those for who you are applying for visas for, your partner, kids etc. Not other relatives.


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi shel,

Thanks..


----------



## KVD (Nov 15, 2012)

msonalkar said:


> Yes, This will help to clarify you the reason. As far as I remember my experience with case officer is really good. The response given by them is very professional. So you can either email your querry or try a call.
> 
> Regards


One last query on this topic. Would they ask for any proof like a scan copy of the visa rejected note or something like that? If yes I don't have it with me since it was 12+ years ago and my "that" passport on which they stamped that note has expired. I have a new passport now and it shows my 10 yrs multiple entry visa along with stamps of my visits to US twice. I'm really wondering if I'd invite trouble by being honest...


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

No, they can get that information. Governments share information like that which is why they will know you were not rejected through providing false documents etc


----------



## MacKat (May 14, 2013)

Hi I am new to this forum and posted this query in a separate thread where I got no replies  .I am re posting in this mail thread. Hope someone replies.. I have following queries regarding Form 80:-

1) In the section where detail of old passports/travel docs is required do I need to fill in details of my passport which got expired?

2) In 2010 my US B1 got rejected. The visa personnel did not give any concrete reason for that. Also, there is no stamping regarding the same on my passport (at that time I was holding old passport that got expired). Should this be mentioned in section where they ask for previous visa rejections? If yes will this impact my case in any manner?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2013)

MacKat said:


> Hi I am new to this forum and posted this query in a separate thread where I got no replies  .I am re posting in this mail thread. Hope someone replies.. I have following queries regarding Form 80:-
> 
> 1) In the section where detail of old passports/travel docs is required do I need to fill in details of my passport which got expired?
> 
> ...


1. Not sure about this.

2. I also had a US visa rejected previously. I did mention it in my Form80 and got the PR. So no issues with your application due to this except maybe DIAC checking with the US government. So go ahead and mention it in the Form80.


----------



## KVD (Nov 15, 2012)

US B1 visa rejection is a common thing. As long as u r not deported from any country or refused entry to any country or had issues with immigration office I think it could be OK to skip it. Also no need to mention about expired passport. Your current passport is your only valid and legal document



MacKat said:


> Hi I am new to this forum and posted this query in a separate thread where I got no replies  .I am re posting in this mail thread. Hope someone replies.. I have following queries regarding Form 80:-
> 
> 1) In the section where detail of old passports/travel docs is required do I need to fill in details of my passport which got expired?
> 
> ...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

KVD said:


> US B1 visa rejection is a common thing. As long as u r not deported from any country or refused entry to any country or had issues with immigration office I think it could be OK to skip it. Also no need to mention about expired passport. Your current passport is your only valid and legal document


I certainly would not advise anyone to skip this question or lie about their history. You'll only get found out anyway and then you would have opened a can of worms. If you lie about one thing or casually omit certain information, DIAC would be perfectly within their right to wonder what else you may have "forgotten" to mention or lied about.

If you've had a visa refused, just mention it. As long as the refusal was not related to unlawful activities, it shouldn't affect this visa application. There are perfectly innocent reasons as to why people have their visa applications refused and it's sometimes something as silly as forgetting to attach a particular document. Such refusals will very rarely haunt you.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

Agree with Maz. Its very important to answer everything truthfully, refusals and old passport numbers if you know them. If not just mention them. 

Would take fraud, removal from the country and long deliberate overstays to effect your application. But failure to mention them is a deliberate act and can cause you to fail the character test when they find out during security checks. So the act wouldn't deny you but your failure to be truthful would.


----------



## kish199 (Jun 17, 2013)

experienced/seniors pls help
Should i mention my *US visa rejections* on Form80?
Can they find it out if i lie?
would it impact my application if i am honest about US visa rejection?
Finally'
Do you get a reject on Diac after state nomination 190


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

If you read the whole thread you will see that to not mention it will lead to rejection because they will find out because governments freely share this information. 

The rejection itself may not be an issue depending on why you were rejected.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

kish199 said:


> experienced/seniors pls help
> Should i mention my *US visa rejections* on Form80?
> Can they find it out if i lie?
> would it impact my application if i am honest about US visa rejection?
> ...



When comes to Form 80, you ABSOLUTELY MUST NOT LIE....

Case Officers will take serious notes ONLY on Crimes for which you were convicted, Deportation, Major Fraud in Visa applications, AND Lying to Aus Immi.

Just a mere Visa refusal and that too for another country wont affect your application unless and until it is for any serious reason.

No point taking risk.


----------



## kish199 (Jun 17, 2013)

*i was refused at port of entry in the US stating that i am intended immigrant *would that affect my chances at diac 190


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

Probably not unless you were carrying fake documents or similar.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

kish199 said:


> *i was refused at port of entry in the US stating that i am intended immigrant *would that affect my chances at diac 190


Why did they refuse ? Have they objected on any of your documents ?


----------



## kish199 (Jun 17, 2013)

i wasnt carrrying fake documents
i had h1bs rejected and applied for f1 and got it after being rejected twice
so they suspected i was intendend immigrant


----------



## kish199 (Jun 17, 2013)

does reject happen in diac phase
how common is it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

If you meet the requirements with genuine evidence you get the visa. 
If you provide fraudulent evidence, do not meet the points test, skills assessment, ielts or fail the medical or character requirement requirement you don't!


----------



## kish199 (Jun 17, 2013)

i was asking if my US port of entry refusal coz of intended immigrant reason
wud affect DIAC grant


----------



## ranjith47 (Jun 12, 2013)

kish199 said:


> i wasnt carrrying fake documents
> i had h1bs rejected and applied for f1 and got it after being rejected twice
> so they suspected i was intendend immigrant


Mention these exact causes of being rejected as you have stated above. Give DIAC the reasons you think they refused when you detail your refusal. If you are GENUINE, then There really is nothing for you to worry. DO NOT try to hide anything though. They probably have all these on their systems already and asking you for info is just a confirmation and a test for you or somethin,..!!


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

kish199 said:


> *i was refused at port of entry in the US stating that i am intended immigrant *would that affect my chances at diac 190


How rare is that ! Did they annotate your passport ? Cancelled the visa ? It is not technically being denied a visa. 

US visa denial is not a common thing. The sheer number of people applying and getting rejected (due to a 100 different reasons) makes it appear to be common. Although USCIS may have very silly rules in place, I haven't heard one genuine case being rejected. 

I think most countrys will reserve the right to revoke all visas granted whenever they find out if there was fraud committed. You can even be banned from entering US for life if fraud is detected.


----------



## kish199 (Jun 17, 2013)

i applied for h1b *got 221g*
did a mistake of applying for f1 twice without completely withdrawing h1b
my f1 got rejected twice
then got F1 visa the third time
at port of entry i was questioned and i was nervous since i was unprepared for such a scenario
so messed up while talking and they send me back from port of entry


----------



## kish199 (Jun 17, 2013)

is form 1221 a must for diac
does it speed up processing?


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

kish199 said:


> i applied for h1b *got 221g*
> did a mistake of applying for f1 twice without completely withdrawing h1b
> my f1 got rejected twice
> then got F1 visa the third time
> ...


Bless your heart, that is some desperation and .. Oh buoy, 221g is considered a denial till the admin processing is cleared. Nobody told you that ? Hold on, lemme get an attorneys statement if you doubt me. 


> It is possible for U.S. employers to file H1B petitions for individuals who are outside of the United States. _This can be done even if the H1B visa process is pending a final decision, after an initial 221(g) refusal. It can also take place after the final 221(g) visa refusal and return of the H1B petition to the USCIS_.


New H1B Filing After 221(g) Visa Refusal at U.S. Consulate Abroad « Murthy Law Firm : U.S. Immigration Law
You got 221 g twice for H1B. Your F1 was denied twice. Aren't you the blue eyed boy of USCIS  
....and You were unprepared for POE questions ? Seriously ? hmm :clap2:

Anyway, with US, your _intent_ and the visa type are very important. In case of 189 Aus/PR, your intentions are clear. Unless of course, you don't mention about your visa denials during the PR process. 

I almost dont want to write this, but, if you do that, and the Aussies find out, sooner or later, you will be returning home from a POE in Australia too lane:


----------



## kish199 (Jun 17, 2013)

yes my friend
i took things for granted-i dint expect poe hurdle after getting a visa
and cudnt handle the unexpected situation

shud i disclose POE refusal in form 180?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2013)

YES how many times do people have to say you must declare things. Australia and the USA freely share information. They will find out and you would be refused for not declaring it not for the refusal. Not declaring shows dishonesty and bad character which they do not want in Australia.


----------



## kish199 (Jun 17, 2013)

jus asking again to clarify
POE refusal in the US (reason being intended immigrant)wudnt mean a reject on DIAC grant


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2013)

No, people get rejcted all the time for errors, minor convictions as a child etc but they still meet DIAC requirements. Its only really rejections for major criminal convictions, fraudulant activity or security concerns they are worried about.


----------



## kish199 (Jun 17, 2013)

thank u dear shell
i was naive and plain bad luck wrt US
i love the US and hope Aus is quite similar to US


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi All,

This is related to question "were you ever been refused visa for australia or any other country". 
In my case, when i applied for uk visa , it was refused for the reason that insuffient funds r shown and i was asked to increase the funds and then come back. One stamp at the back with reference number was put and letter stating this refusal reason was given. I came back after 13 days with the increased funds proof and i was given visa for 1.5 yrs and later before this visa expired i extended that visa again for another 1.5 yrs . 
Now when I was given visa after 13 days when i fulfilled their condition that means i was allowed visa and not refused. 
Am i right in selecting "no" in this option as finally i was not refused visa from uk and have stayed 3 years there also. 

Any suggestion wud be helpful.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2013)

No you were refused and later applied and were successful. You tick yes you were refused but its not an issue. The UKBA will share reasons for the rejection and as it is minor technical details it won't affect your application at all. Denying the rejection can lead to rejection and a ban for failing the character test for lying.


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

But by ticking yes, wud it not make my application go through rigorous checks. I might also be asked to show funds now which I have but still it was not kept 3 months prior to application. I m very much worried now.
As I was granted visa, I actually forgot that it was actually refused. It says we refuse ur application. Does that mean visa is refused. Can I not leave it as "no "as it can be said to be nullified once visa is granted.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2013)

Not really because Australia and the UK share information freely and quickly unlike some middle east and Asian countries. 

To say no and be found lying is worse as you automatically fail the character test. A later grant does not erase a previous refusal from history.


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks a lot Shel.... I have included previous visa refusal details in my application... Apart from q57, there is also another question no 59 which asks for "have you ever had a visa cancelled by, been refused entry to, or been deported from, any country"... My case as u know where my visa was once refused initially... in this q 59, Been refused entry to any country -- wud that mean visa refusal and hence shud i put same visa refusal details here....


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2013)

Unless you were denied at the border ie refused entry, you can safetly answer no.


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

_shel said:


> Unless you were denied at the border ie refused entry, you can safetly answer no.


Thanx for saving me.... i was about to answer this wrongly as i misunderstood....

Also answering yes to first question about visa refusal(reason was short of funds in the first place and later arranged, hence got visa), wont this make DIAC susceptible about my financial capacity and ask for evidence to prove that, which they might not have asked otherwise.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2013)

No because your travel history which you put in form 80 will show you went to the UK shortly after. They will also ask the UKBA who will tell them why you were refused and it will be a non issue. Financial requirements are nit part of the requirements and the fact you git the visa soon after shows you managed to get the funds.


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks Shel...Appreciate ur support...


----------



## prettypbg (Aug 20, 2013)

msonalkar said:


> Yes, This will help to clarify you the reason. As far as I remember my experience with case officer is really good. The response given by them is very professional. So you can either email your querry or try a call.
> 
> Regards


lovely day

dear all

i was refused my student visa to uk in 2001 and the reason was

"but i am not satisfied that you are able or intend to study the course that you state. i am not satisfied that you are able to meet the cost of the course and accommodation and the maintenance of yourself without having recourse to public funds. i am not satisfied that you intend to leave the united kingdom on completion of any studies undertaken."


what you people think that will this refusal reason affect my subclass 190 visa application and if yes then to what extent. plzz advise.

regards


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2013)

prettypbg said:


> lovely day
> 
> dear all
> 
> ...


 That depends on the reasons the UKBA give to DIAC on why they came to that conclusion. 

Possibly not because the 190 is a PR visa and you do not need intention to leave where the student visa is. 

If there was anything within your application which was fraudulent etc and UKBA tell them that it may well effect your application.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi *Shel*,

You have been very kind to answer many questions though you are a moderator. I expect answers to my questions which is making me tensed...

In my Form 80, I have mentioned three rejections of visas..

*Case 1*. *Rejection of Tourist Visa to UK in 2004*

On December 2004, I was refused a tourist visa to UK as it was too early and I was on a tourist visa to Germany for the first time and my residence permit was just issued. The authorities were not convinced enough as I had just arrived in Germany and I did not show enough proof of my accomodation and not enough money to travel to UK. They also said I may not return back from UK to Germany which was a very foolish statement. As I went to Germany on a scholarship to pursue further studies, such statement made no sense at all.

*Case 2*. *Student Visa NOT rejected but late to be issued*

On Oct, 2007, I was refused a student visa to Germany by the German Embassy of Nepal. After I graduated as a Bachelors of Science from Jacobs University, I had a one year work visa. I came to Nepal for vacation after my graduation. Suddenly, I received a offer letter for Masters in a University in Germany. Hence, I applied for student visa in Nepal's German Embassy. I stayed in Nepal for two months. My visa would arrive few days after my booked departure date to Germany. Hence, i could not prolong my stay in Nepal. Thus, the visa was withheld not actually rejected. I was late for classes in Germany. After I went to Germany I later converted that to student visa in few weeks.

*Case 3. Expiration of Residence permit while abroad
*
On June 2010, I returned to Nepal for Masters Thesis . On October 2010, my residence permit would expire.I did not notice that and did not actually inform the Immigration department. Hence I started to do my Masters thesis and applied for Residence permit from Nepal. Thus, the German Embassy refused it because it was not possible to extend residence permit from Embassies abroad. Eventually, my residence permit expired. Thus I actually applied for Tourist visa and travelled to Germany on March, 2011 to defend my Thesis.

Please give me your honest opinion shel, its been 11 weeks and I have no contact from my CO, my medicals cleared everything frontloaded, maybe they are carrying out External security check.will this affect my 190 PR visa?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2013)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Hi *Shel*,
> 
> You have been very kind to answer many questions though you are a moderator. I expect answers to my questions which is making me tensed...
> 
> ...


 see above in red and Same, it dosent look like it will be a problem. It wasn't caused by fraud or deceit it was an error that was sorted out. 

You really only have to worry if there are rejections for things like visa fraud, entering countries illegally without a visa. Deportations after that or overstaying.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh *_Shel*, how much I adore your help in this!!Truly appreciate it...Now half of my worries are gone and just waiting for CO allocation or direct grant as I have passed IELTS, points test, Skill Assessment, My medicals which were auto-referred have been auto-cleared last week and was just worried about the Character Test. Frontloaded PCC, Meds, Form 80 etc. Its already 11 weeks and no contact from CO..was worried about routine external security checks

Thank you So much once again..


----------



## prettypbg (Aug 20, 2013)

_shel said:


> That depends on the reasons the UKBA give to DIAC on why they came to that conclusion.
> 
> Possibly not because the 190 is a PR visa and you do not need intention to leave where the student visa is.
> 
> If there was anything within your application which was fraudulent etc and UKBA tell them that it may well effect your application.


good day

dear shell
thanks for ur reply. actually on the time of interview the interviewer asked me to have documents file in my hand. i handed over to him. he gone through the file and there was one white page on which i wrote few question and answer regarding interwivew with pen while waiting in the waiting lounge. he became serious and asked me who gave u answers of these questions. i told him. no one. i wrote myself. then he asked why did u do that. i replied sometimes a candidate is confused while interview so i wrote. he left his seat and came back with refusal letter. those questions that i wrote were about 3-4 . 


and on refusal letter the explanation given is already told to u.


so i request to u and other members to plzz comment in detail. 

regards


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2013)

He obviously had his reasons but personally I dont think there is anything to be worried about. I and many others I suppose do that when we have job interviews. Scribbling notes to remind yourself in a situation where you may be nervous is fairly normal. 
Nless the UKBA come back saying they had clear evidence of fraud you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Shel,

I m really grateful for ur expert advice given in the past. I have 1 question which is worrying me for the past few days and not been able to decide further course of action for that. So i though to share with u as u being the best person for seeking any valuable advice and guidance. 

This question although does not pertains to this thread but since u enrolled here in this thread so I though to ask u here.

While lodging 190 application, I have mentioned only current job of the dependent who is my spouse instead of total 4 jobs that she has actually done. I m not claiming points for the partner skills. But while filling form 80 and 1221 of the dependent, it is asked to give details of all the period of employment or unemployment. If I mention the same that i have mentioned in 190 application that is 1 job then there is gap of 7 years between education and current job start date.

But if i mention all the 4 jobs that she has done then i worry that CO might ask me why was that information not given earlier while lodging 190 application. Although we have given that she is employed and working in current job but no information about the whole employment history.

Request your sincere suggestion on this subject matter.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2013)

Dont worry about it. Just fill up form 80 and do not leave anything out. CO wont care because you were not hiding it or wouldnt have put full details in form 80.


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanx Shel.... U truly a star.....


----------



## prettypbg (Aug 20, 2013)

_shel said:


> He obviously had his reasons but personally I dont think there is anything to be worried about. I and many others I suppose do that when we have job interviews. Scribbling notes to remind yourself in a situation where you may be nervous is fairly normal.
> Nless the UKBA come back saying they had clear evidence of fraud you have nothing to worry about.


 
Thanks a lot Shel for taking me out of tension. u are really very helpful


----------



## sahil772 (Jul 11, 2013)

_shel said:


> Dont worry about it. Just fill up form 80 and do not leave anything out. CO wont care because you were not hiding it or wouldnt have put full details in form 80.


Thanx Shel... Actually there were some part time jobs of dependent also that were done at the time of studying for which I have almost no record...I wud still have to miss those job details from the form 80 as I dont have sufficient information about that. ... 

So although I am adding to the jobs that i mentioned in 190 application but still it is not complete...So wud it not better to keep it same as what i mentioned in 190 application that is 1 job only ?

Ur suggestions please ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

No put everything in even if you do not know the full details. To miss things out will cause CO to think you are hiding things. If you can not remember dates for instance guess as near as you can, month or year and note that you do not recall full details.


----------



## adnan qadir (Mar 11, 2013)

Dear Seniors 

I have been rejected from UK visa due to non disclosure of the fact that i have already applied for UK visa. As per visa officer i have done so deliberately with intentions to conceal fact. However as no fake documents are provided (i have just lied while filling the form) there was no ban from U.K. Now i intend to apply for Australian Migration. Is there any risk that i would fail character test solely due to this reason?


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi,

I have some questions regarding form 80:


- I over stayed in United States when I was a student there. Once I finished my degree, I left the country. No deportation. How should I answer the following questions. If yes could it have a serious impact on my application. 

Question:
Left any country to avoid being removed or deported (including Australia)?

- I studied in university 1 then transfered to univerity 2 and again transfered to university 3. How should I answer question 49. If I mention all the universities, what should i write in course status. The options avaiable are 1) Completed course 2) Withdrew 3) Currently enrolled. 

Appreciate the help

Regards
Mansoor Ahmed


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

adnan qadir said:


> Dear Seniors
> 
> I have been rejected from UK visa due to non disclosure of the fact that i have already applied for UK visa. As per visa officer i have done so deliberately with intentions to conceal fact. However as no fake documents are provided (i have just lied while filling the form) there was no ban from U.K. Now i intend to apply for Australian Migration. Is there any risk that i would fail character test solely due to this reason?


 Why were you denied the first visa to the UK which led to the second visa being denied?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

Mack1982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have some questions regarding form 80:
> 
> ...


 The answer is yes and there is no way around it. As for the courses you withdrew if you didnt finish and transfered elsewhere.


----------



## adnan qadir (Mar 11, 2013)

At first instance i have been denied due to shortage of funds.

I have again applied and at that time i doesn't disclose the fact that i have already applied. Moreover there was change in passport. So case officer refuse the visa by stating that i have deliberately tried to conceal the facts. 

However as i did not submit any forge documents along with my application so i have not been banned from United Kingdom.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

adnan qadir said:


> At first instance i have been denied due to shortage of funds.
> 
> I have again applied and at that time i doesn't disclose the fact that i have already applied. Moreover there was change in passport. So case officer refuse the visa by stating that i have deliberately tried to conceal the facts.
> 
> However as i did not submit any forge documents along with my application so i have not been banned from United Kingdom.


 What does being banned have to di with it? You are not asked if you were banned you were asked if you have been denied a visa and the answer is yes.


----------



## adnan qadir (Mar 11, 2013)

No my query is different. 
I don't intend to hide anything from Australian CO. I will surely disclose the details of all visa rejection and stuff.

The purpose of putting this question on the forum is to seek general opinion that whether lying with UK visa authorities in 2006 could lead to be a sole reason of failing character test?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

Possibly not it depends on what information you and the UKBA give for the reasons for denial of the first visa and subsequently how serious they take the fact that you then lied about it to the UKBA.


----------



## gtaark (Jan 12, 2013)

Does UKBA give detailed information or just the reason of denial??

I had applied for Tier 1 Employment Visa and it got rejected due to insufficient points. So, will UKBA share all the application information such as bank statements, employment information and the documents etc..??

OR just give the reason of denail?

"_Shel" I would appreciate your inputs



_shel said:


> Possibly not it depends on what information you and the UKBA give for the reasons for denial of the first visa and subsequently how serious they take the fact that you then lied about it to the UKBA.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes they share detailed information on how they came to their conclusion that you should be denied a UK visa including sharing documents used and evidence they gathered by UKBA officers or security services if relevant.


----------



## gtaark (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks Shel..

My reason for asking was that the employment letter I submitted to UKBA was slightly different in terms of job duties as it was 4 yrs ago.

I hope DIPB doesn't compare these letters that I submitted to UKBA. 



_shel said:


> Yes they share detailed information on how they came to their conclusion that you should be denied a UK visa including sharing documents used and evidence they gathered by UKBA officers or security services if relevant.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

If its not relevant to the denial then they probably wont share it. They would only share relevant information such as bank statements and wage slips if it was for financial reasons.


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

_shel said:


> The answer is yes and there is no way around it. As for the courses you withdrew if you didnt finish and transfered elsewhere.


Thanks shel. I was of the same opinion. Do you think it can have a serious impact on the visa application?


----------



## gtaark (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks Shel..



_shel said:


> If its not relevant to the denial then they probably wont share it. They would only share relevant information such as bank statements and wage slips if it was for financial reasons.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

Did you actually finish a course in country before overstaying then leaving? If yes then possibly not as overstaying is not the biggest offence especially as you left independently. That is unless it was a significant overstay and you did not actually study. What it will do is draw more interest for security services to investigate each of your claims for employment, studies etc in depth which will of course take much longer.


----------



## Mack1982 (Jul 27, 2013)

_shel said:


> Did you actually finish a course in country before overstaying then leaving? If yes then possibly not as overstaying is not the biggest offence especially as you left independently. That is unless it was a significant overstay and you did not actually study. What it will do is draw more interest for security services to investigate each of your claims for employment, studies etc in depth which will of course take much longer.


I would consider the overstay as significant w.r.t time. I was out of status during my degree and overstayed pass my visa for about 2 years. However, I was a continuous student, never dropped a semester. I couldn't leave without finishing my degree. 

The cause of over stay and lack of status was because for about two semesters i was not a full time student (that is took less than 4 courses).

From the following it seems that overstaying isn't considered a major offence. Please correct me if I am wrong.
http://www.immi.gov.au/media/fact-sheets/79character.htm

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

Its not major but it depends on the reasons for the overstay and other factors such as your actions or not to rectify being illegal, if you ended up in that situation deliberately or by accident/oversight and how quickly you took action or not to fix it by getting a new visa or remove yourself once knowing you needed to.


----------



## dbui3491 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi,

I understand that you shouldn't lie in Form 80. However my situation is complicated and kinda serious.

I was arrested for smoking weed back in 09 on a F1 student visa in US. I made a mistake and left the country. When I reapplied to go back to school in US at first they issued me a regular F1 visa after I told them i was arrested. But at the airport in US they said my visa shouldnt be issued without a criminal waiver (although it wasnt a criminal offense) then they waived my visa and make me go home to apply for the waiver (not deportation but something like leaving voluntarily), later I came home and applied for the same visa with a criminal waiver but they refused to give me my visa. 

So I transfered to another school in Australia. Can you help me and let me know what are chances of me getting a student visa to Australia if I tell them everything? Should I lie? 

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2013)

Should you lie! Are you that stupid you need to ask that question? 

The USA keeps and shares information with Australia. A lie is a straight rejection for failing the character test. 

This will show up on immigration and criminal search, your chances are slim.


----------



## marco_mac (Nov 24, 2013)

*UK revoked visit visa*

Hi, shel

I went through every post in this topic seeking for similar case of mine. Before I start I would thank you for all your replies that benefited me and all the other members. 

I was welling to travel with friend of mine to UK for tourism. After I applied for the visa and got it. Multiple entry valid for six months. I decide not to travel along with my friend and to travel later with my wife. Then my wife applied for visit visa and copied my passport along with the visa copy stating that we will travel together in the summer. after some days the embassy contacted us and ask for my passport. I send it to them. Unfortunately they revoked my visa and return our passports back. the reason as I remember was they are not sure that we will leave the country... and also they mentioned that I didn't travel on the time I stated on my application. 
However there is no doubt that I will mention this in form 80 when I fill it. my questions are: 

- Do you think this will negatively impact on my application. 
- I lost the document comes from UKBA is there any way to get copy of this documents. 
- Do you think it is a good idea to apply for UK visit visa again? 

Thank you very much in advance

Marco


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2013)

No its relatively minor and based on CO suspicion at the time rather than anything you did. Just mention it where asked if you need to give an explanation just put that plans change. 

No need to get a copy of the document. Ukba will share information. No reason why you couldnt apply again with better evidence that you will leave ie commitments you need to return for.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

marco_mac said:


> Hi, shel
> 
> I went through every post in this topic seeking for similar case of mine. Before I start I would thank you for all your replies that benefited me and all the other members.
> 
> ...


Normal visa refusals and such stuffs won't make you fail character test, you don't have to worry unless you have substantial criminal offense leading you to behind bars.

Even if any applicant done any non-criminal intentional mistakes earlier, truthfully declaring that at this time suppose to pass him the character test.

Fact Sheet 79 - The Character Requirement


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2013)

Exactly, its things like visa fraud and deliberate overstaying thats the issue. More than that its lying about it. Some acts can be forgiven in time such as the things I mentioned but pretending they didn't happen and signing documents saying so shows bad character.


----------



## satpalsingh21 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello Everybody,

I am filling up the form-80 for the 189-Subclass VISA & need help filling up the field " have-you-ever-been-denied-refused-visa-entry-another-country"
I have been denied/rejected F1 student VISA twice for USA.

First Instance:In Dec 2010 I had applied for my Masters at the Tri Valley University(F1 Student Visa) in the USA the Visa Officer suggested the University is not really for education and only gives opportunities for students to work illegally. He marked " Potential Immigrant " on the rejections paper that they generally provide and is a generic piece of paper without much information.( I do not have the paper anymore)
The University was later shut down after about a month and was in news as a sham university exploiting students and allowing them to work illegally.

Second Instance : On 21 Oct 2011 I was rejected the F1 student Visa for USA.I had applied to the Herguan University in USA. The Visa officer was not convinced with the University and suggested I have again chosen a wrong university and should choose a better one if I am serious about my studies.

I am sure I will have to mention these instances in the Form-80 as I am not hiding any information. Please suggest if this can lead to possible rejection and if I can rephrase the Rejection reasons or do anything that can help.

Thanks,
Satpal Singh


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Have you even read the thread before posting? 

In itself visa rejections are not a reason for Australia to reject you. 

We do not advise people on how to commit visa fraud on expatforum. 

Rephrase all you want and say goodbye to living in Australia. You think the USA wont just tell DIBP the correct reason for rejection. Which means you fail the character test for lying.


----------



## satpalsingh21 (Jun 10, 2014)

_shel said:


> Have you even read the thread before posting?
> 
> In itself visa rejections are not a reason for Australia to reject you.
> 
> ...



Thankyou for your reply _Shel

Forgive me if my post sounds wrong, I have no intentions of cheating or providing wrong information. I have read the thread completely and my intention was to present to the forum my individual case and seek advise.I have already included the whole story in the Form80.

I am afraid I was not able to communicate correctly in my first post on the forum and was interpreted incorrectly. 

Thanks,
Satpal Singh


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

*Frequent Traveller*

Hi Shel

I went through this thread and thought of sharing my concern with you.

I am into sales and marketing and have been travelling all over the world for the last 10-11 years, I have mentioned all the details on form-80 (although it took me 3 pages to fill in the entry / exit data) while applying for 190.

Does it mean that US/ UK / Australia / EU / Hong Kong / China will share data with DIBP, if yes then I should be getting grant ASAP (which is not the case) as embassies of these countries will have details of my employment to verify, isn't it??

May I please request you to shed some light on this point.

Regards

Chiku


----------



## johnapones (Jul 28, 2014)

*Hello Satpal*

Hello Satpal,

Could you share with me how did you share your rejection facts, did case officer grilled you further on it? and lastly did you got the status of your visa? Thanks in advance. 

Regards,





satpalsingh21 said:


> Thankyou for your reply _Shel
> 
> Forgive me if my post sounds wrong, I have no intentions of cheating or providing wrong information. I have read the thread completely and my intention was to present to the forum my individual case and seek advise.I have already included the whole story in the Form80.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

johnapones said:


> Hello Satpal,
> 
> Could you share with me how did you share your rejection facts, did case officer grilled you further on it? and lastly did you got the status of your visa? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,


my agent told me she had two clients with visa refusals (one was immigration to Canada and the other was a visit visa to the US) and both got the grant. 

Temporary Visa refusals (student, visitor ...etc.) because a country was not convinced you'd go back to your home country at the end are usually irrelevant since you are applying for a permanent visa this time ! Visas denied also due to financial capacity are not an issue. Immigration visa refusals due to non-security/non-character factors are also usually not an issue.

Visa refusal is usually an issue if it was for a security reason, criminal background, history of deliberate overstay or working illegally on a non-work visa .....etc.


----------



## johnapones (Jul 28, 2014)

Great Help. Thanks for your response. Is there a specific way to update the same in form 80 or can this be written in layman language. Do I need to upload the letter I received with the rejection?
Also noticed one thing in your signature what does "under employer verification" means? 



TheExpatriate said:


> my agent told me she had two clients with visa refusals (one was immigration to Canada and the other was a visit visa to the US) and both got the grant.
> 
> Temporary Visa refusals (student, visitor ...etc.) because a country was not convinced you'd go back to your home country at the end are usually irrelevant since you are applying for a permanent visa this time ! Visas denied also due to financial capacity are not an issue. Immigration visa refusals due to non-security/non-character factors are also usually not an issue.
> 
> Visa refusal is usually an issue if it was for a security reason, criminal background, history of deliberate overstay or working illegally on a non-work visa .....etc.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

johnapones said:


> Great Help. Thanks for your response. Is there a specific way to update the same in form 80 or can this be written in layman language. Do I need to upload the letter I received with the rejection?
> Also noticed one thing in your signature what does "under employer verification" means?


Layman language. There is a box for that in Form 80 to write the reason, and if there is not enough space you can overflow into Part T.

No need to upload the letter unless requested by your CO.

Employer verification is a random thing that does not take place with all applications, where they contact your employers to verify your references.


----------



## amar_gahir (Sep 14, 2011)

Guys,,

any reference, who got grant even after declaring 2 or more visa denials in form 80?

BR
Amar


----------



## ceekay_01 (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello to everyone! I have a similar problem and would like to ask for some help.

So I have lodged my 189 visa application on the 21 of January 2016. I did not claim points for employment but I still filled in the employment history part with my Registered Nurse work experiences from overseas and the one that I am currently employed in now in Australia. As they are all less than a year long, I have marked them as not relevant.

I have come to Australia 3 years ago and have since worked in different fields, childcare and as a nursing assistant. These work experiences, I did not put down in my employment history in both EOI and Visa application.

However, after reading through the forum I have discovered the Form 80 and I believe I need to put in detail all my employment history. But seeing that I have missed to mention a few jobs in the EOI and visa application form, would this cause a problem? What is the best course of action? Is it okay for EOI/Visa employment history to have some difference with Form 80?

I would very much appreciate any response.

Cheers,
Kay


----------



## syedusman1 (Mar 25, 2015)

Though i have asked it another thread also, but i think this is more appropriate discussion place to ask my query.

I have lodged my visa on 21st Jan 2016, right after an hour i received the invitation 
My concern is i have recently been denied of Business Commercial Visit to Saudi Arabia. My company was sending me for a software installation. The Saudi Embassy has not informed me any reason, why they have denied this. I went to the Authorized Saudi embassy visa agent to get more information, but they said, Saudi Embassy provide no information when they deny the visa. 

However the Agent told me *verbally* after investigating my documents, that the Saudi company should be of same line of business as yours (Software/IT industry), and as it's not the case (SAUDI is oil company), so it could be a reason. 
He informed me you need another type of visit visa, if you want to go saudia for this company.

Now i have to write this in my FORM 80, and as there is no official wording, i am confused how to proceed ahead on it. Shall i write "No Information provided" in the particular refusal section at FORM 80, and also write all the story narrated by agent in the additional notes? 

Waiting for your suggestions...


----------



## Umesh581 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hi All,

I was in Australia as a student and my visa got cancelled as I breached the student visa condition. I left Australia voluntarily in 2010. While leaving, in airport, I was told that I will be excluded from Australia for 3 years and I am not allowed to enter Australia for 3 years. I am now applying for 189 visa. Can someone tell me will my past history of breaching student visa affect my current visa application?.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Umesh581 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was in Australia as a student and my visa got cancelled as I breached the student visa condition. I left Australia voluntarily in 2010. While leaving, in airport, I was told that I will be excluded from Australia for 3 years and I am not allowed to enter Australia for 3 years. I am now applying for 189 visa. Can someone tell me will my past history of breaching student visa affect my current visa application?.


No, you have been excluded based on the risk factor of leaving while unlawful. You have finished the three years already (unless you committed any illegal acts here)


----------



## dhodyg (Apr 20, 2016)

*Australia Tourist Visa Denied*

Hi,

I am filling up my form 80 for my 189 subclass visa. I had applied for a tourist visa to OZ back in 2004 under my first passport & the visa was not granted. Post which I have travelled and worked in UK, USA, Malaysia and UAE. As of now I am working in US on H1B, wanted to check that If I mention the oz tourist visa refusal on my application, will it have a negative impact for my PR?
Do I have to menton it on the application or can i give it a pass?

please advise.

Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Since not mentioning it would require you to lie on your form, then yes you must mention it. Be honest about why it was refused and assuming it wasn't for something serious (for example, providing bogus documents) hopefully it wouldn't be an issue. Lots of people have a visa refused for not meeting the criteria, and if that was the situation for your tourist visa, then that wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## dhodyg (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks for the reply Maggie, i dont even remember the reason now. Been more than 10 years, but it was definitely not for sublimitting bogus documents or anytbing fake. I will simply mention on my form 80 that i had applied for a visa back in 2003 and wasnt granted one.

Thanks again


----------



## freakshow (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi,

Roughly a decade ago I tried to apply for a B2 US visa and was denied. Apparently, I forgot the actual reason. Definitely it was not due to fraud or due to some criminal acts. 

Problem is, I forgot why... how can I fill this up? Q39 Part N – Visa refusals?

Any suggestion would really help me a lot... remove this stress..


----------



## bharathi039 (Jul 7, 2015)

freakshow said:


> Hi,
> 
> Roughly a decade ago I tried to apply for a B2 US visa and was denied. Apparently, I forgot the actual reason. Definitely it was not due to fraud or due to some criminal acts.
> 
> ...


Usually US embassy doesn't disclose the reasons explicitly. I was denied B1 Visa with 214b slip(Most of B1/B2 denied under this sec). So, I just entered the the reason as 'Possible Immigrant and visa denied under 214(b)'

You could try this if you don't find a better answer.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

I have processed tons of PR visas and Australian work visas for people who have been refused Australian visit visas and other countries visit visas (Europe, US ..etc.) .... was never an issue

as long as you were not refused due to character issues, should not be a problem at all.


----------



## ONDADA (Sep 22, 2016)

Good day all, 

I have read with keen interest all the earlier posts. Can some one help me with my case. I applied for Canadian Permanent residency through an agent in 2013 and was given a five year ban for misrepresentation. I am about to apply for Australian Visa 189 now. Can the earlier misrepresentation be deemed a reason for Visa refusal.

Your inputs would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> I have processed tons of PR visas and Australian work visas for people who have been refused Australian visit visas and other countries visit visas (Europe, US ..etc.) .... was never an issue
> 
> as long as you were not refused due to character issues, should not be a problem at all.


In January 2005 I traveled to USA on tourist visa (6months) and overstayed the visa in 3.5 years, I came back to my country on my own in March 2009. In 2015 I tried the USA tourist visa and it got refused because I have a 10 years ban until 2019 and also on interview I did not mention that I overstayed my last visa and I got the status for material misrepresentation and fraud, I did not show them any fraud material, I just did not metion that I ovestayed my visa.
I already have a FBI PCC with no records.
Can this matter infuence on my 489 aplication?


----------



## Sharoon Gill (Jan 31, 2017)

TheExpatriate said:


> I have processed tons of PR visas and Australian work visas for people who have been refused Australian visit visas and other countries visit visas (Europe, US ..etc.) .... was never an issue
> 
> as long as you were not refused due to character issues, should not be a problem at all.



Hello All

I have been reading this thread and I am awaiting my EOI invite while I gather the document for visa lodging and intend to front load them.

I was given the Refusal 214(b) when I applied for tourist visa to the US last year. It reads:

-You have been found ineligible for a nonimmigrant visa under section 214(b) of the US immigration and nationality act. A denial under 214(b) means that you were not able to demonstrate that your intended activities in the US would be consistent with the classification of the nonimmigrant visa for which you applied.
-While nonimmigrant visa classifications each have their own unique requirements, one requirement shared by many of the nonimmigrant visa categories is for the appliacant to demonstrate that he/she has a residence in a foreign country which he/she has no intention of abandoning. Applicants usually meet this requirement by demonstrating that they have strong ties overseas that indicate that they will return to a foreign country after a temporary visit to the US. Such ties include professional, work, school, family or social links to a foreign country. You have not demonstrated that you have the ties that will compel you to return to your home country after your travel to the US.

Firstly, should I front load form 80 or should I wait for the CO to ask for it? 
If I should, I will have to fill the form 80 and will mention there that I was rejected this visa. Should I attach this refusal letter containing the above statement as well? 

Comments are much appreciated


----------



## bharathi.ra02 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi All,

Lodged my 189 Visa application on 18th July 2016..Added my spouse on 21 Nov 2016..CO was assigned on 9th Jan 2017...Docs wer requested by CO on 9th Jan 2017 & 13th Jan 2017..All the requested Docs are submitted..
But I realized in my Form 80 which I had uploaded during the lodging of my 189 application I Have not added the info related to my US Visa L1B Rejection(year 2010).

I had called DIBP today to check the status on my 189 visa application..Got a reply stating that the application was looked upon on 2nd March 2017.You need to wait for the decision..

Can someone please advice what should I do since I have not updated my L1B rejection info in Form80..Will this lead to Rejection?

Please advice on how to go about it?


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

I would definitely require experts help for the below query: 

I am basically from India. I went for Graduate studies to Sweden for a couple of years that was between 08-2010-08-2012. I had a valid permit for studies from 20-08-2010 to 30-06-2012. The point is I applied for the student(resident) permit extension on 26-06-2012 and I received a decision on 28-08-2012 until that time I was staying in Sweden and the decision was visa declined. 
Reason for rejection: It was expected that the student should have 22 ECTS Credits but I only completed 7.5 ECTS Credits. 

I will quote what is mentioned in the Visa Decision Letter from Swedish Migration Board:
"The Migration Authority has decided:
To decline your application for residence permit;

The deportation shall be carried out by you traveling to India if you do not provide any proof of any other country being ready to accept you
You have a deadline of four weeks to voluntarily leave the country"

I made a "Voluntary Departure" from Sweden 28-08-2012 after they declined my application.

My question is, should I say yes to the below-mentioned question in form-80? 

• been removed, deported or excluded from any country (including Australia)? 
• overstayed a visa in any country (including Australia)?

Will the above situation have some impact on my 189 visa application?


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> I would definitely require experts help for the below query:
> 
> I am basically from India. I went for Graduate studies to Sweden for a couple of years that was between 08-2010-08-2012. I had a valid permit for studies from 20-08-2010 to 30-06-2012. The point is I applied for the student(resident) permit extension on 26-06-2012 and I received a decision on 28-08-2012 until that time I was staying in Sweden and the decision was visa declined.
> Reason for rejection: It was expected that the student should have 22 ECTS Credits but I only completed 7.5 ECTS Credits.
> ...


Any point of view or opinion for the above question will be appreciated 

Best is yet to come!


----------



## lowkeylegend (Jun 4, 2017)

shalinjames said:


> Any point of view or opinion for the above question will be appreciated
> 
> Best is yet to come!


the question on form 80 is following:

_Have you ever been excluded, asked to leave, deported or removed from
any country?_

since you were asked to leave the country, it should be answered yes.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

lowkeylegend said:


> the question on form 80 is following:
> 
> _Have you ever been excluded, asked to leave, deported or removed from
> any country?_
> ...


Thank you for the reply, 
Will that have any impact on 189 visa application? 

Best is yet to come!


----------



## Tim2005 (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi there,

Now filling form and also stuked on a question about previous visa refusal. We’ve a previous 457 visa refusal(1.5y ago). Wondering if it’s will somehow impact on our current 489 visa application?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Tim2005 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Now filling form and also stuked on a question about previous visa refusal. We’ve a previous 457 visa refusal(1.5y ago). Wondering if it’s will somehow impact on our current 489 visa application?
> 
> Thanks in advance


It would depend on why it was refused. If it was because you weren't eligible or the nomination was refused, etc. then it should have no impact on another visa application. If it was refused because you provided false documents, then any new application would probably be scrutinized closely.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi All,
I have initiated my 190 Visa on 15 Feb 2018, and I am also getting my L1B visa initiated for US from my current company.

1) If I get rejected in this L1B visa, will that have an impact on the current ongoing 190 Visa application for Australia? 
2) If there is a rejection, should I communicate the same to Australian Immigration dept, Since it is something that happened after the 190 Visa initiation date.

Can some one please help me here with the above 2 questions. 

Thank you
Regards


----------



## hunterr (Mar 5, 2018)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Hi All,
> I have initiated my 190 Visa on 15 Feb 2018, and I am also getting my L1B visa initiated for US from my current company.
> 
> 1) If I get rejected in this L1B visa, will that have an impact on the current ongoing 190 Visa application for Australia?
> ...


It should not impact your visa application. If the refusal is not related to a fraud like document forgery, you need not worry at all.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Hi All,
> I have initiated my 190 Visa on 15 Feb 2018, and I am also getting my L1B visa initiated for US from my current company.
> 
> 1) If I get rejected in this L1B visa, will that have an impact on the current ongoing 190 Visa application for Australia?
> ...


1. it depends on the reason for refusal

2. If you have already submitted the application and paid the visa fees, then I would not submit the details

Cheers 

Cheers


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 1. it depends on the reason for refusal
> 
> 2. If you have already submitted the application and paid the visa fees, then I would not submit the details
> 
> ...




Thanks that was very helpful ..

Yes I have paid the fee and provided all the docs !

Hope for the best!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gk.0731 (Mar 28, 2017)

Good day all, 

I have read with keen interest all the earlier posts. Can some one help me with my case. I applied for Canadian Permanent residency through an agent in 2015 and was given a five year ban for misrepresentation. I have applied for Australian Visa 189 now. Can the earlier misrepresentation be deemed a reason for Visa refusal?
I didn't mention about the refusal in my 485 visa application and tge officer didn't ask me anything. I don't know why I thought I was not required to mention it. I have done the same mistake this time. I came to know about my mistake once a friend discussed her case with me.
What should I do now?

Your inputs would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gk.0731 said:


> Good day all,
> 
> I have read with keen interest all the earlier posts. Can some one help me with my case. I applied for Canadian Permanent residency through an agent in 2015 and was given a five year ban for misrepresentation. I have applied for Australian Visa 189 now. Can the earlier misrepresentation be deemed a reason for Visa refusal?
> I didn't mention about the refusal in my 485 visa application and tge officer didn't ask me anything. I don't know why I thought I was not required to mention it. I have done the same mistake this time. I came to know about my mistake once a friend discussed her case with me.
> ...


It’s best you take the advice of an highly reputed MARA agent
You maybe in serious trouble, as it will not only harm your 189 prospects but can even get your existing 485 visa cancelled

Cheers


----------



## Gk.0731 (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks a lot.


newbienz said:


> Gk.0731 said:
> 
> 
> > Good day all,
> ...


----------



## Mahun (Sep 4, 2016)

hi all,

i applied for a visit visa to Australia in 2006 and it was refused.

the reason stated was that i was categorised as risk due to my country and age.
I'm from Sri Lanka and in 2006 we had war in the country and i was young 20 years old.

now my wife travelling to Australia as student and i plan to go with her.

my question is should i mentioned the previous refusal? after 16 years does it matter now?

thanks


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Mahun said:


> hi all,
> 
> i applied for a visit visa to Australia in 2006 and it was refused.
> 
> ...


You should mention it for being safe end. They have pretty much all the data so for them it won't be much hard to cross check and it can get you in trouble for lying or concealing the actual facts. So better to mention it. 

Visa refusals are mostly temporary and after 16 years it shouldn't have any impact on your current application which will be evaluated at its own merit. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

*saifyusuf*

Dear All,
I was on a 457 visa in Sydney from june to september 2013 ( 4 months ). 7 years ago with a software diploma course. I had to return back due to family emergency and ended my contract with the company there legally, no visa refusal or deportation. now im filing the form 80 on my project admin degree and work experience. Should i mention the same in the form and will it affect my visa application as i was on software developer job and now im applying for project admin? Will the case officer refuse the visa due to this job profile as i am not pursuing the same field now?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

saifyusuf said:


> Dear All,
> I was on a 457 visa in Sydney from june to september 2013 ( 4 months ). 7 years ago with a software diploma course. I had to return back due to family emergency and ended my contract with the company there legally, no visa refusal or deportation. now im filing the form 80 on my project admin degree and work experience. Should i mention the same in the form and will it affect my visa application as i was on software developer job and now im applying for project admin? Will the case officer refuse the visa due to this job profile as i am not pursuing the same field now?


People change jobs all the time
It absolutely irrelevant 
Don’t hide any fact

Cheers


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi NB,

I was in UK for my studies and post study I have applied for UK HSMP that was in the year 2006 and got a rejection on that category. Reason given due to improper documentaion. That time I was staying under student/post study work visa in UK. 

Do I still need to mention this information in Form 80? Does this come under visa refusal? Please advice.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekhar_babu said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> I was in UK for my studies and post study I have applied for UK HSMP that was in the year 2006 and got a rejection on that category. Reason given due to improper documentaion. That time I was staying under student/post study work visa in UK.
> 
> Do I still need to mention this information in Form 80? Does this come under visa refusal? Please advice.


It is a visa refusal
You have to mention it

Cheers


----------

